# 32" silverbacks



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok guys i know yall have prolly heard this a million times. but i cant find my answer so im going to ask. i am finshing up my 840 build and i have 30" backs now i have ordered a slc 2.5 lift and im wondering can i fit 32" backs fine or will i need a bigger lift? i know it will rob my power and be rough on my drive line and break axels but thats part of the game. thanks


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 2" lift and 31's rubbed a little at full turn, I moulded the plastic a bit with a heat gun..and they still rub while turning on the trails ( over roots etc ) slightly. I would assume you'd be in the same boat.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

is it so bad you cant stand it or does it drive you crazy?

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

could you show a side pic of yours so i could see clearence?


----------



## Dirty30s (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm rolling on 30s backs and I'm running 2 inch never had any rub ever and lots of room to bump up to 32s I think u should be good to go buddy ......


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

My oldest child has 3 inch lift and with 2 in wheel spacers and 8 inch wide rims it would rub when turning or hitting ruts. Annoyed me . Now they are back on the silver bullet


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

i wanna run 32s but i really no want it to be huge like 6" lift i would run a 4" but it would have to be a good deal. now i here about pipe lifts what exactly is that?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pipe lift is just a spacer installed into your shocks to keep them fully extended. Its cheap, and usually gives you about an inch, but you'll lose any ride quality you had....the suspension will be pretty much solid.

So far every 2" lifted brute I've seen that had 32s rubbed loud and obnoxiously every time the handlebars were turned, or when articulating through holes or over logs. There is a HUGE difference between a 30" back and a 32. You'll need to do some trimming on some plastic to get away from rubbing.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you'll rub with the 32's when turning on trails like I did. it didn't bother me though I cut some plastic and moulded It so It would slightly rub but not catch anything bad. personally I'll be getting HL shocks to stop it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

ok yeah i think i better stick with my 30s it would prol look stupid with 32s anyway lolunless i could find a good deal for a 4" lift thanks for your help guys


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

that's mine with 31's I think 29.5/30's look perfect.








Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine rubbed pretty good at full turn. I went back to 30 (better) and had no problems. then sold the bike.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

is that 32s in that pic thats how i want mine. did you have any lift? idk what ima do i hear so much on slc website there is a review on there 2.5" lift he says he clears fine. i geuss you would have to do some triming what plastic does yours hit? thanks

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

does the highlifter springs actually lift it any or does it just stiffin the ride?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

05brute91 said:


> is that 32s in that pic thats how i want mine. did you have any lift? idk what ima do i hear so much on slc website there is a review on there 2.5" lift he says he clears fine. i geuss you would have to do some triming what plastic does yours hit? thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> does the highlifter springs actually lift it any or does it just stiffin the ride?


Shocks only have so much travel. Put a jack under the bike, jack it up until the shocks no longer extend. That's how high a pipe lift , or HL springs will make it .
Nothing more


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I only rub when the shocks compress when hitting roots and ruts. I say stick with 30's and uoull be more then happy and those are big tires as it is!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

thanks for all your help


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

im running a moose 2 inch lift and high lifter springs and all i did is mold front floor boards and no rubbing issues for my brute on 32s


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a 2012 brute 750 with only a 2 inch spring spacer in the front of bike an 30 backs on 14 diesels not offset an they havent hit once no cutting or molding you should be fine with the
32s


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

On my 09' i was running the highlifter 2" lift with the lift springs and shocks cranked all the way up along with 2" wheel spacers. All i had to do was heat mold the floor boards and i had very minor rubbing issues.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Man I love that brute^


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah it's bad a**


----------

